# Friday Night On a Full Moon



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Took 2 hours to find this limit (15"-22") and on a full moon indirty water. None of these fish were set-up (buried) and I saw threetimes as many as I was able to stick(flushing on me). If I'd have had a second gigger we could have easilytook 10 more quality fish. If numbers are declining I'm not seeing it?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice dfa...good report and looks like there's still a few out there...


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish.:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm with ya on the declining numbers. Its all a bunched of cooked up BS. Some people can never be satisfied. I say that you might as well get'em while you can. I feel quiet sure that there were a great deal of the snapper fisherman raising hell when they proposed the current limits and season on them. Lot of good that done. :doh


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sweet mess of fish you have there! Nice job! Pretty healthy, fat ones too!

:clap:takephoto:takephoto:clap


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

the decline in fish numbers for the majority of species is totally made up. i have been fihsing and gigging the same waters for almost 30 years and there are more fish now than ever. The past 5 years I have gigged more flounder, caught more trout, snapper, grouper, cobia, ajs and pretty much everything else than I ever did in the 20 or so years prior. it is ridiculous the crap they try to say.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

nice flatties...thats some good eatin right there


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job DFA...You guys always do very well!

Henson you are nuts





> *jvalhenson (8/10/2009)*the decline in fish numbers for the majority of species is totally made up. i have been fihsing and gigging the same waters for almost 30 years and there are more fish now than ever. The past 5 years I have gigged more flounder, caught more trout, snapper, grouper, cobia, ajs and pretty much everything else than I ever did in the 20 or so years prior. it is ridiculous the crap they try to say.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice box DFA! they look tasty


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

when's dinner? :letsdrink


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess for a windy full moon night:clap:clap


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

whats nuts? that I base my opinions on a lifetime of observations that I have made myself? Sorry.....i will believe my own experienced eyes over the biased "facts" put forth by some pencil pusher who has his own agendas. get out there and walk around a little and you will see there is no shortage of flounder of any size. go sit on a wreck and you will see there is no shortage of snapper or grouper. if you thing there is then you spend to much time playing video games. feel free to blast back with some more totally misconstrued and biased "facts" as I will not comment on this thread again.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *jvalhenson (8/10/2009)*whats nuts? that I base my opinions on a lifetime of observations that I have made myself? Sorry.....i will believe my own experienced eyes over the biased "facts" put forth by some pencil pusher who has his own agendas. get out there and walk around a little and you will see there is no shortage of flounder of any size. go sit on a wreck and you will see there is no shortage of snapper or grouper. if you thing there is then you spend to much time playing video games. feel free to blast back with some more totally misconstrued and biased "facts" as I will not comment on this thread again.




I dont even own a video game..And you obviously dont ling fish..Or you would know there arnt as many fish..Grouper also..There are more snapper prob but other than that you are sadly mistaken..


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

ok so you prompted one more response from me.......actually I participate heavily in the cobia tagging program based here at the research lab tagging and releasing numerous fish each year.....about a dozen this year. regardless of what you want to think there are just as many and prob more fish now than ever. last week saw 6 catching 4 at just one stop all in the 20-35 lb range. grouper all i can speak on is gags really as we dont have reds over here but the gag population is better now than it has ever been.....i know this bc i regularly dive rigs and wrecks in the 50 to 150 foot depth range and most of them are loaded with gags of all sizes and my freezer stays full of grouper as that is my favorite offshore to eat. snapper....obvious.....everywhere all over everything from 40 feet to 400 feet. flounder.....again obvious.....everywhere. anyways.......all it takes is spending 30 years on and in the water and seeing the way the populations have risen to know that most of what is said by the "experts" is total BS. so again....i will take my almost 30 of experience and believe that over the special interest driven propoganda that is put forth by the so called "experts." and if you think thats not whats happening then you are the one who is "nuts." now this time this is my last post on this thread as I have seen with this forum and you in particular that this will escalate into nothing more than an insignificant arguement.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *jvalhenson (8/10/2009)* feel free to blast back with some more totally misconstrued and biased "facts" as I will not comment on this thread again.




:doh..To say there are more fish now than have ever been is a bold statement..I wasnt aware you were 10 million years old..There is more pressure on the fish now than there have ever been..If you dont live in Pensacola how can you attest to this anyway?


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of fish!! I bet they eat real well.



My paw-in-law went Thursday night and gigged his limit, then again Sunday on night. The ones from Thursday night were mighty tasty Sunday afternoon. Can't wait till the next batch hits the grease!!:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Dylan (8/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jvalhenson (8/10/2009)* feel free to blast back with some more totally misconstrued and biased "facts" as I will not comment on this thread again.
> ...


Dylan......He lives on the same Gulf of Mexico we do. Thethousands ofcobia that passby Pensacola end up spending the summer around the rigs off MS and LA. I'm an older guy too.Agree there is more pressure now, but I also agree with valhenson that there are a lot more of just about every species of fish than I've seen in my lifetime (flounders included). I think it's due to the more restrictive bag limits we've had over the past 10-15 years and the reduction of commercial fishing. With that said, we don't need anymore restrictions or reductions of bag limits. Hell, bull redfish are more common now than bull croakers, but we can't keep a single trophy fish. Snapper are dominating all our reefs and have become common in the bay, but we can only keep two and they keep shortening the recreational season. When is it going to end?


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

If you ever need a seconad sticker, let me know.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA it will end when YOU stand up and talk to the people who make the laws! YOUR observations are just that...take them to the meeting and show them in large numbers we are tired of the way they are managing our fisheries!



as for more cobia...not even close...when i stood on the pensacola fishing pier we did not see pairs of cobia coming by...we saw 100's of cobia coming by. the cobia fishery is in very good health and should grow but no wheres the number 35 years ago.



DFA...i know you catch a lot of flounder...that is a nice mess you got there but flounders are on the decline whether you want to believe it or not.



now i say we all gather and fight for our right to gig or spear flounder.



i think DFA with all of his knowledge should be our spokesperson and we should all attend the next FWC meeting to stop them in their tracks.



what say you DFA?



who seconds DFA?



i will provide the place if everybody wants to meet.



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (8/12/2009)*
> DFA...i know you catch a lot of flounder...that is a nice mess you got there but flounders are on the decline whether you want to believe it or not.


Why would I want to stand withyou against a ban on gigging/further bag limit reductionswhenyoubelieve flounder numbers are declining? How is that going to work? 

Where is your proof thatflounders are on a decline? You talk out both sides of your mouth Wes.


----------



## TAC2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey DFA, If you ever need a extra hand in sticking them I would love to help you out. Great report.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA...so what you are saying...YOU are not going to stand up and fight for YOUR rights.



so if those who want to ban flounder gigging and those who want a shorter season and those who want a smaller bag limit go and let their voices be heard YOU are going to just sit and do nothing?



DFA i thought you had more character than that.



it figures...YOU are just a user and taker of the resource. what have you given back to the fishery?



well...the FWC is going to look at making flounder a game fish...i just hope they do not take away our right to go and gig these fish.



if any of you that are avid flounder hook and line anglers or giggers we need to get together and fight this attack on our fishery...maybe we can save DFA's right to gig these flounder ...it appears he is not going to doing anything about it but complain to those who do not create the laws.



DFA if you will take the lead i will support what ever you want your right to be on flounder fishing in florida...so i say one more time...are you going to stand and be counted or are you just going to continue to catch every flounder you can until the STATE tells YOU that you can no longer harvest this wonderful fish.



my proof of decline...look at alabama and the changes they made. research georgia, south carolina and north carolina. look at the chesapeake bay. there is a heavy commercial attack on the fishery. there are millions of anglers both on the eastern and gulf of mexico that target these flounder. yes they are in decline. are there flounder...yes but why not give something back to the fishery to make sure it is stronger and better for our grand children.



tight lines and great fishing adventures before the STATE takes it away from YOU!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt Wes......What's with all the "YOU" this and "YOU" that shit and questioning my character? If you are trying to manipulate me YOU are going about it the wrong way.

If YOU want to discuss character and/or lack of it,let's discuss a certain captain "extrordinaire" that charges folks $400 for a 5 hour fishing trip in a jon boat.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA...lets discuss it...my price is $100 less than the average inshore guide...so what is your point?



YOU bitch about the state taking away your flounder rights...so i ask YOU what are YOU going to do? are YOU going to stand up and be counted or let the other guy fight YOUR battle?



where were YOU when it was being talked in san destin?



DFA...what have YOU given back to the flounder fishery?


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

*Friday night on a full moon*

Say what you want, just like the snapper, the decision has already been made. The fishery is going to go to the commercial just as everything else has. Going to these meetings are a waste of yor time, the bucks have already spoken, just like everything else in this country of ours, money talks and real recreational fishermen walk. Always will be the case.
This is another ripleys believe it or not, it's true.


Frydaddy


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, 2 yr old post drawing attention


----------

